# Strainer/Obstacle on Durango Town Run



## Joe_ (Oct 28, 2008)

There is a large tree trunk and some branches bunched up in the main street bridge in the center tunnel - easily avoided by going through the river left tunnel. There is a sign hanging from the foot bridge (big thanks to whoever took the time!), but just a heads up for those who over-indulge at the lake... 

Cheers


----------

